

A font for clients who do not understand Latin - lancashire
http://blokkfont.com

======
benaiah
Lorem ipsum is used a lot for typography, as well, so this wouldn't work in
many (probably most) cases.

Pretty cool, nonetheless. It would be useful in some situations, certainly.

------
wubbfindel
Interesting idea... but I can just see the client asking "What are those lines
for?"

Still, I think I might give it a go, I would like to be wrong.

